# STOMACH FULLY DISTENEDED AND HARD? IBS?



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

Im 23 and extremely fitness active and been training for a long time lost alto f weight did a tummy tuck 2 years ago.... I know since then my bowels sometimes move slower than others and my fiber intake is perfect now and im not good with Lacoste so I stopped it out my diet? now 2 days so far stomach has been fully distended and muscles peaking out like pregnant..... I did have cheat meal on wesnday but how could it be this long and why is it still in here... bowels moving ok as in 1-2 twice a day.... still taking lots of fiber? can it be ibs related?


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sometimes the fiber can cause you to bloat. Perhaps the cheat irritated things and now you just have to wait for it to go away. Of course if you start experiencing pain, you need to call your doctor.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

does it sound like ibs? why is it distending like that?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is it always distended, getting bigger and bigger and never goes down?

Because that is usually a sign there is something else going on in there (like an ovarian cyst, or sometimes even a tumor--which can be benign, so isn't always a bad cancer, but unrelenting distension should not be ignored for long).

2 days isn't that long but if this doesn't ever go down at all in a week or two, you should see the doctor.

IBS bloating tends to come and go and you can get distension because the belly relaxes so as to not put any pressure on the intestines, or the intestines are full. You can also get bloating after meals in a "you ate way way too much" signal, and some people get that when they really didn't eat that much.

A lot of people with IBS get that "pregnant" look because the intestines can't stand any pressure at times and so the normal suck in your gut thing most of us do gets short circuited and the belly relaxes out and can feel harder than you would think "relaxed" would feel.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

problem is im eating even more now I don't know why.... not hungry butr shortness of breath also.... what to do to make it go away


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if it is constant like an ovarian cyst can cause then it is waiting for the cyst to pop (or occasionally they have to do something surgcially.

If it is more of the comes and goes IBS thing you could see if taking a digestive enzyme with pancreatin in it at the start of a meal helps. The other usual thing is taking a probiotic and eating a low fodmap diet as sometimes increased gas amount will make you more likely to be needing to take the pressure off the gut.

If you are in pain and that is making you relax out the only OTC thing is peppermint oil (capsules or tea) and that can help some people.

I don't know if the eating more often helps, unless you can only eat a couple of bites before feeling really full so you aren't really eating more food, just two bites doesn't last long so you have to eat more often. Waiting way too long to eat then overeating will probably make it worse as that can make anyone bloated.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

Well im eating my regular meals where then it gets bigger ... Drinking water makes it bigger its probably backed up stool for the week... No pain or anything just distending comfort. In am im amaller than night then first meal it bloats up. Bowels are moving normal but i think it needs more bowel movments or something. What is this?


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

ANYONE?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If your stools are totally normal, functional bloating is a likely name for it (IBS discomfort of bloating without the stool issues).

If your stools are variable/not quite normal in frequency or consistency with discomfort from bloating, then it is IBS.

You can bloat that bad with severe diarrhea so it doesn't have to be backed up stools.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

to be honest the stools are abnormal as in ( small and not full stools) and u have to reamber I eat 6-7 meals a day and for 2 days I didn't really stool so I guess its backed up..... stomachis almost flat in morning and once start eating anddrinking boom it explodes specially at end of night... took miralax and some maganism also did a KUB XRAY its 3rd time I n2 years since my surgrey that it happened I did a tummy tuck a 2years ago..... but it has nothing to do with that... I went to gastro at that time he did a c-t- scan and showed nothing except SLOW colon.... and to take miralax all my life which I feel is pure b.s.... I just want it to go away.... whats best way?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd try the low FODMAP diet, probiotic, and digestive enzyme with pancreatin in it at the start of each meal for a month and see how much that helps.

If you don't seem to tolerate a tight waistband as that increases pain/discomfort that may not be all the way to pain. Then I might add peppermint tea to the mix for the first month.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

Bascually its going to last over a month?


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

What is FODMAP DIET? Consits of ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It limits fementable carbs in the diet.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/fodmap-intolerances.pdf

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/155678-low-fodmap-diet-worldwide-dietitian-registry/

http://shepherdworks.com.au/disease-information/low-fodmap-diet

http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/

http://ibs.about.com/od/FODMAPsInformation/fl/How-to-Follow-a-Low-FODMAPs-Diet.htm

I'd suggest trying the diet and all that for about a month to see how much it helps/how many days a week it helps.

Trying it for one day or one meal and then deciding it doesn't work won't be enough. Sometimes just making a change may help for a day or two (any change of any kind) so at least a couple of weeks lets you know if it seems to work for the longer term. If you can't do a trial for more than a meal or two it may not be worth the effort and expense.

It won't cure you forever and ever in a month, but over the course of 2 weeks to a month you have given it enough time and had enough other IBS triggers go on that you have a fair idea if this is something worth continuing or not.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

There is no cure for it permantly excpet watching what triggers it.... Im i sure i have the ibs?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no cure that permanently puts IBS or any other functional GI disorder into complete and total remission where you can do anything you want to your gut and it will never make any complaint or bother again.

IBS can go into remission, but nothing reliably puts it into remission. Mind-body work seems to be better at pushing things in the direction of remission than about anything else.

Generally for IBS you are looking at either avoiding triggers, or taking a supplement or medication (like a probiotic or enzymes or low dose antidepressants to make the gut nerves behave better) until it decides to go into remission on it's own, if it does.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

So far ob miralax and stool just been gassing like crazy no bowel movments yet


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

my diet is so clean and lean that none of these except broccoli and onion consist.... nothing else I eat brown rice and all fiberfull/ sugar free things


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If your diet is fine, have you tried probiotics AND/OR a digestive enzyme containing pancreatin in it at the start of every meal and done this for at least 2 weeks (some people do have a worsening when they start a probiotic so you might start the enzyme first...

The enzymes actually do help me with bloating and there is a small study that shows pancreatin (at least the prescription version) will help with bloating. Some probiotics studies note a reduction in bloating.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

not yet on probitacs, got a sample of 145 linzess pills today.... took one in am.... nothing but gas and burning so far.... why when stomach is rested it buldges out extremely huge..is this ibs or something bad?. like 9 months pregnant (im a guy) also where all these meals from the past week going since no bowel movments.... no cramping no nothing its so weird....

http://postimg.org/image/dzmuda1cf/b000a4d2/


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

or am I wrong ?


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

Um, have you tried taking a stimulant laxative? i don think you mentioned them...dulcolax or senna tea. They are not something you want to be on forever (they can be habit forming) but it seems like you might need it at the moment. Also, eating too much fiber can make constipation worse. I have had success with the low fodmap diet.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

I did everything... he called me and told me to get 3 ballerinas tea and dr Shultz formula... lets see how it goes!


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

with mirlax u get a little bowel movments and if u stop taking it for more than 8 hours right away it stops for good.... I wanna clean the whole bowel gathering from PAST days that's my goal...


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

getting scared that only with miralax it stools a little and without it doesn't... this is exactly what I didn't want.... with miralax to build a dependency on it to use bathroom only one does and nothing without it....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well if you really really really want to completely clean out the colon (which may set you up for constipation as a lot of people are constipated after a colonoscopy from being way too emptied out) you would need to take miralax in the much larger doses used for a colonoscopy prep rather than the small doses normally used for constipation. For a colonoscopy it is like a whole bottle of miralax in 64 oz of liquid taken over the course of a few hours.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

I mean I wil ldo it if I have to.... hit half bottle when I wake up, then other half in 2-4 hours or divide it by 3? and every 2 hours?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just know it may clean you out now, just to have you be constipated for the next several days, and probably isn't going to cure all your constipation for all time.

Typically it is do 8 ounces every 30 minutes until you run clear or run out of solution. Only do this if you plan on not going anywhere other than the bathroom for the rest of the day.

I really won't do a full colonoscopy prep (run completely clear) but if you think that will help. I jsut worry you'll be even more constipated than before as when there is next to nothing in the colon the first stool that forms often ends up drying out long before it gets to the rectum. And if your transit time is normally 3-4 days do not be surprised if you don't see anything at all for 3-4 days.

If you are chronically constipated you may need regular use of something to help you go. That isn't that you never needed it before and suddenly are dependent on it forever more, It is that something isn't working right in there and you may not be able to fix that, but you can control the symptoms of it with medication taken regularly.

It may be you need two doses of miralax a day to go more regularly (or have more water volume in the stool) rather than 1 a day. And a full clean out won't help you know that.


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

i understand I mean am I building a dependcey on miralax where now it is only bowel movement when I take it and its one bowel movement... I just wanna get going again... started 3 ballerina and dr Shultz yesterday....


----------



## livinlife (May 24, 2012)

bowels have moven way more now.... a lot atucally... but will it stop when I stop the tea or will it be natural?


----------

